# Marriott Grand Residences Tahoe - Owner Questions



## tahoeJoe (Sep 5, 2014)

Are there any quarter share owners of the Marriott Grand Residences in Lake Tahoe on this board? 

I am considering picking up a resale studio or 1 bedroom but don't need all 13 weeks. I understand that Marriott will rent out the weeks I don't use but I don't know who much that yields, will it cover all or some of the maintenance fees? How much does Marriott keep? Feel free to inbox me if you prefer. 

Any thought or advice from the general Marriott owners on this board? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SueDonJ (Sep 5, 2014)

Check out Post #13 in this Grand Residence 47 Park, London......questions thread.  It's from a GR Tahoe owner and relates to redemption amounts for when owners turn in Weeks to the rental and Marriott Rewards programs.


----------



## SnowDogDad (Sep 5, 2014)

Joe... I'm an owner at the Marriott Grand Residence in Tahoe. I own a quarter of a 3-bedroom and 3/4 of a 1-bedroom. 

Marriott has a rental program and you can put your unit in their rental program if you don't want to occupy it all the time.  Any purchase you make now at the Grand Residence would not be eligible for the Destinations Club program, though.  (Meaning you cannot contribute newly purchased weeks in to DC.)

If you put weeks in to Marriott's rental program, they charge 45% rental commission plus there is a 6% Preventative Maintenance fee that Marriott deducts.  During busy periods, your rental proceeds will generate a nice bit of change.  For example, during Christmas a 1-bedroom can rent (by Marriott) for more than $400 per night.  In the summer or ski season, it can rent for more than $300 per night. 

However, you will not cover your HOA fees for the entire year.  It will certainly help, but since your 13-weeks span the entire year, there will be weeks (fall and spring) that you don't occupy and that Marriott won't be able to rent. 

I'm pleased with my ownership at the Marriott GRC and also with the service I receive.


----------



## vikingsholm (Sep 6, 2014)

TJ - In addition to what Snow Dog said, which is on the mark, you may want to consider looking for a 5 week per year resale unit.  These are more rare and relatively more expensive, but give you one prime Summer (May-Sept) or winter (Dec-Apr?) week per month every year, depending on which you buy. They are still a bargain price compared to years ago though.

If you can find a 2 bedroom 5 week unit, you can lock it off and rent it or exchange it in II.  I saw an ad for a 1 bedroom 2 bath unit that called it lockoff. In reality, I think you can only lock off the bedroom to rent out as a hotel room in the 1 bedroom 2 bath unit, then use the sofa bed in the side with the kitchen yourself.  II will not accept either side of the 1 bed 2 bath lockoff for trades, nor will Marriott allow that (we asked the Grand Res. staff about this). But I think it's accepted for trades for the 2 bedroom unit lockoffs, though one side of that lockoff is still traded as a studio.  Of course, you can submit either the full 1 bdr 2 bath or the full 2 bedroom unit as a whole to II for trade as well.

With the 5 week plan, you can have mostly prime weeks to either use or trade, and save on maintenance fees.  The other thing to do is make sure you see where the unit is, since it's a fixed assigned unit.  A higher floor with certain views like pool, gondola, or street (towards lake) is often better. Views of the courtyard where cars pull in are not so great, except ok on the higher floors sometimes if it can see to the mountains. Internet searches of unit numbers for sale in the past can bring up pictures of their views if posted by the owners, if you can't visit and get inside the unit first.

Good luck.  We love the Grand Residence and our unit there.  South Lake Tahoe is really coming along in the Heavenly Village and Chateau area, with good new restaurants (Azul, Basecamp, Gunbarrel), more daily outdoor music in the village, and the promise of more to come with the Chateau hole development, the Hard Rock being developed from the remodeled Horizon, and the new 5 star Edgewood lodging to be built soon nearby.


----------



## Robert D (Sep 7, 2014)

*Don't Know Why Anyone Would Buy Tahoe GR*

For what it's worth, we looked at buying a five week block at the Tahoe GR and the more we learned about it, the worse it looked.  First, there are a lot of funky floor plans in GR and something like 60 floor plans in all, and there are many rooms that you wouldn't want such as on the front by the highway. However, the deal breaker for us is that when you buy a five week block, you get one week per month during the season (i.e. a summer block would give you one week in May, June, July, Aug, and Sept) instead of being able to go for five weeks of your choosing.  The other thing we didn't like is that the GR units do not have washers/dryers in the unit so you have to use the laundry room down the hall.  So, we ended up buying 2BR lockoff summer weeks at Marriott Timber Lodge next door where we can book any weeks we want back to back 13 months in advance.  As multiple week owners, we get the best villas when we stay there, and the large side of the 2BR lockoff has a washer/dryer in the condo.  Also, I was told that the maintenance fees at Timber Lodge are not much, if any, higher than Grand Residence.  Suggest you look at Timber Lodge before you buy at GR.


----------



## vikingsholm (Sep 7, 2014)

Robert D, while the one week per month spaced out 4 weeks from each other does mean you're not getting a consecutive stay there, there a few things that temper that.  First, if you live in the Bay Area, it's an easy 3-4 hour drive so one week a month doesn't rack up the travel cost or time so much, and provides nice breaks in between work.  

We also occasionally trade one of our other weeks to get consecutive weeks at either Grand Residence or Timber Lodge through II - have found those even in the summer and winter prime season with instant online exchanges, sometimes getting upgrades from 1 bdr. to 2 bdr. in the exchange.  The trading power of Grand Residence also enables easy trades into other Tahoe timeshares' weeks that you can string together if desired.

Your point about checking out the units specifically is valid. The layouts can vary, but the bigger point IMO is the floor level and view I think.  It's all pretty random based on which units come up for sale at any given time.  We saw a really nice summer 5 week 2 bdr. with a generous balcony come up for sale on the gondola side, but the quarter share we have was enough at the time.


----------



## Robert D (Sep 7, 2014)

How much do these 5 week blocks sell for and how much is the maintenance fee?  I think it would have to be a lot lower than Timber Lodge to make it more attractive than buying 5 weeks at Timber Lodge where you can get whatever week(s) and units you want.  The trading power of a TL week in Interval in mid July - early August would have to be a lot stronger than a GR week in May, June, or September.  If you want to go there in May, June, or September, I'd just get Getaway weeks in Interval and not even buy, or use a low cost week to trade for them in Interval.  May and September weeks are easy trades to get in Interval, especially if you're 4 hours away and can go on short notice.


----------



## SnowDogDad (Sep 9, 2014)

Robert D said:


> For what it's worth, we looked at buying a five week block at the Tahoe GR and the more we learned about it, the worse it looked.  First, there are a lot of funky floor plans in GR and something like 60 floor plans in all, and there are many rooms that you wouldn't want such as on the front by the highway. However, the deal breaker for us is that when you buy a five week block, you get one week per month during the season (i.e. a summer block would give you one week in May, June, July, Aug, and Sept) instead of being able to go for five weeks of your choosing.  The other thing we didn't like is that the GR units do not have washers/dryers in the unit so you have to use the laundry room down the hall.  As multiple week owners, we get the best villas when we stay there, and the large side of the 2BR lockoff has a washer/dryer in the condo.  Also, I was told that the maintenance fees at Timber Lodge are not much, if any, higher than Grand Residence.  Suggest you look at Timber Lodge before you buy at GR.



Robert D, you make some good points.   I believe there are 56 different floor plans.  That building is what happens when you put 5 architects in a room with a design program and a keg.     IMHO, the pool, mountain, and gondola views are the best.  I'd avoid the highway view, though I have stayed in some of those and they are not that bad. 

The 3-week and 5-week ownership intervals are few and far between.   During the high season, it seems Marriott owns a fairly large percentage of them.  I see some 5-week spring/fall ownerships on the market occasionally.   

One of the things I like more about the GRC is the balconies.  My 3-bedroom has a fairly small balcony, but my 1-bedroom has a nice spacious balcony.  I do enjoy sitting on the balcony in the mornings and evenings. I'd happily keep my balcony over an in-suite laundry.  But, we usually only do one load during each stay and my floor's laundry room is only about 50 feet/75-feet from my units (respectively). 

The biggest draw-back to 13-week ownership is the HOA fees.  I did not do a lot of legwork on this, but I have been told that the GRC HOA fees are cheaper than the Timber Lodge.  BUT.... I have to pay for 13 weeks of HOA fees.  :-(   My rental revenue when I don't occupy offsets this, but I only break even about half the time.

The biggest thing I like about the GRC is that I don't have to plan 12-13 months in advance.  I know exactly what I'm getting and when I'm getting it years in advance.  

I looked at and carefully considered both of my purchases there and knew what I was getting myself in to.  And, I'm pleased with my purchases and the flexibility they give me.  But, the GRC is not for everyone. 

And, vikingsholm, yes, the development in South Lake is encouraging.  And, about darned time....  I keep holding out hope for a small meeting/conference facility across from the Timber Lodge.  I understand there is still some hope that this is going to happen.  Vail Resorts is doing more with Heavenly to bring about more off-season activities.  

A lot of the views and unit pictures can be found on a 3rd party rental site such as VRBO or HeavenlyVillageCondos.com


----------



## SnowDogDad (Sep 9, 2014)

Robert D said:


> How much do these 5 week blocks sell for and how much is the maintenance fee?



A little more research on maintenance fees...

A GRC 1-bedroom/1-bath is $526/week.

A TL 1-bedroom/1-bath us $863/week.  If you only own one or two weeks, your annual HOA fees are far, far less.


----------



## Robert D (Sep 9, 2014)

We own four 2BR summer weeks but two of them are biennial so we're there for 3 weeks each summer.  We always get a room with a balcony overlooking the pool.  We get the same condo each year.  That's one good thing about an owner using their own weeks - you can get pretty much any villa you want as you're at the top of the priority list.  From what I've seen, the pool area is larger and nicer at Timber Lodge and they did an enhancement of it this past summer and added barbecue grills and a fire pit.  The MF for a 2BR is about $1,100 plus taxes of about $140.  When we don't need the lockoff, we rent it for $900 a week which makes staying in the 1BR side pretty cheap.

We really love the resort.


----------



## vikingsholm (Sep 10, 2014)

We have one summer two bedroom unit at Timberlodge in addition to our Grand Residence quarter fractional.  Like Snow Dog Dad, we like knowing which unit we'll be in each time at Grand Residence (we bought a good one), and which weeks we'll have locked in, and a guaranteed balcony.  Haven't had the same luck reserving a preferred unit at Timber Lodge - it's been hit and miss and we've gotten a few shabbier units even when reserving a full year out and requesting nicer ones, often not getting a balcony.

But we love both places.  The one bedroom Grand Residence is our favorite though, as the Grand Residence is a smaller operation and seems more responsive to owners to us.  When you go alot, you come to know the front desk and valet staff, and they've been very friendly to us. We consider it our alternative to a second home, and it allows us to trade into good locations all over the world, with much better trading power than the Timberlodge studio when we lock that off. Our off season Grand Residence weeks trade very well, often getting good prime spots at other locations, using the Marriott preference (many trades into Timberlodge, Newport Coast, Hawaii, and Colorado Marriotts) and into Hyatts and Westins when they've come up in II.

The existing quarter share ownership at Grand Residence also allowed us to buy cheaply into the DC with Premier Plus status, with many short stays and several different Ritz stays since we joined.  Unfortunately, that's not available for current resale purchases.  Grand Residence is great if you can use it as a second residence and have the time off to do that, but TimberLodge does have benefits as Robert says if you're only going for a few weeks a year and want more flexibility for reservation times.


----------



## Robert D (Sep 10, 2014)

We also look at Timber Lodge as a second home in the hottest part of the summer when we spend three weeks there.  I think if you own multiple weeks, you're higher on the priority list to get the villas you want but seems like you should always be able to get a good one as an owner.  Note that you won't get a balcony if you lock off the studio and are using the 1BR side as all of the balconies are 2BR's or 3BR units.  We used to own another week in a 1BR and would go for four weeks and since we were there so long, they did give us the same balcony unit for all four weeks, but I think that was an exception.


----------



## larryallen (Nov 29, 2016)

Anybody have any info on what these usually sell for?  I see a two bedroom on redweek for $64k. Seems reasonable for 13 weeks. It seems like they were a couple hundred grand when new.  I know that means nothing but I would prefer to buy used then new.


----------



## Fasttr (Nov 29, 2016)

larryallen said:


> Anybody have any info on what these usually sell for?  I see a two bedroom on redweek for $64k. Seems reasonable for 13 weeks. It seems like they were a couple hundred grand when new.  I know that means nothing but I would prefer to buy used then new.


Seems to me based on posts in the past, its the MF's that are a staggering annual number.


----------



## Rodenwjr (Jun 22, 2018)

Since this seems to be the place where GR Tahoe owners are, I was wondering if you could answer a few questions regarding the property.  We usually stay at the Timber Lodge (TL) for our stays but were unable to get a unit there this year.  We were able to secure a reservation at GR Tahoe instead using DC points.  We camp for two nights then will stay at GR for three nights.

We have a 1br 2ba unit that is of regular size or large...I'm pretty sure it's not the small unit.  Do we have a chance of getting a pool view with this kind of unit? 

With TL, I know there are two buildings that we can request and we usually request the same all the time.  Does GR have a similar bldg setup and if so, what bldg would you suggest for a preference?  We're usually fortunate to get a pool view at TL, but don't know what to expect at GR.  

Just received my welcome email with "preferences" for our stay this July and would appreciate any input.

Thanks

Bill 


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve A (Jun 22, 2018)

We’re just back from TL. Some of the GR units appear to me to be uninhabitable because they overlook restaurants where loud music is played well into the evening. Even without the music, a huge number of cars and people passed by on the road and sidewalk.

Btw, we had to be moved from our fifth floor TL pool view because of the yelling and screaming  at night in the pool. Staff was very accommodating and found us a quiet spot. They added a written apology and a bottle of wine.

This was our first trip to Lake Tahoe. To be honest with you, I think we prefer Park  City, particularly Summit Watch, during the summer more than we prefer Tahoe during the summer


----------



## Rodenwjr (Jun 22, 2018)

Sorry for your unfortunate stay.  All of our stays at TL have been fine.  My post deals more about GR.  

Bill

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve A (Jun 23, 2018)

Crack:

Thanks but the matter was resolved after the first night. And, truth be told, I didn’t hear anything since I was so tired from our flight from the east coast with a four am wake up and stops in Dallas and Phoenix. My wife was very upset though.

The TL staff was great including the cleaning staff and the front desk. Tour of the lake was outstanding. Discount from TL concierge. Restaurants were moderately price and the food was very good. The margherita pizza at the Base Camp Pizza was soggy. We did it as take out and threw most of it away. Other food there was tasty.

We also did the gondola ride, which was excellent. Fantastic views of the lake.

The weather was cool, which met the reason we went there considering early June temps on HHI where we live.


----------



## Robert D (Jun 25, 2018)

We stay at Timber Lodge for 3 weeks every summer and always get a villa on the second floor overlooking the pool in the center of the resort.  We've never had a problem with noise from the pool as it closes at 10:00 p.m. and have never heard any traffic or noise from the village. I can see that you might have a problem with noise from Heavenly Village or the Fire and Ice restaurant if you were at that end of the resort.

Regarding Grand Residence, my understanding is that is a fixed unit resort and if so, I would think that you'll be in the unit that was deposited into the Marriott Rewards program.  Could be they have several different units that have been put into the points program but they probably won't have as much flexibility on room assignments as Timber Lodge would.


----------



## fleming4 (Jun 25, 2018)

I agree with the comments and observations of the GRC owners above. In the interests of full disclosure, we own a quarter-share 2BR/3BA unit at GRC and have never stayed at TL, though we've been on the ground floor, the reception area, and done some children's activities with the grandkids there. Nice aspects of GRC that distinguish it from TL: (1) the unit furnishings are a bit nicer, (2) the building is smaller and has a more homey feel to it, (3) it is closer to Raley's grocery store, so easier to shop for food, (4) it is closer to the Heavenly Village shops, most of which are on the first floor of the GRC building or just across the plaza, (5) the exercise room and pool are rarely crowded, (5) there is an on-site spa (not that cheap, but very convenient), (6) owners have personal storage lockers in the basement, which we use to store our personal pillows and some kitchen staples that we use regularly, and (7) the place tends to be very quiet (we have stayed in several units other than our own, and all have been very quiet inside and out). Not to be (too) repetitive, but we also like knowing years in advance when we can stay at the GRC.  There are never problems with availability.  Our rental income covers about 50-60% of our maintenance fees.  The main thing we don't like is lack of an in-room laundry, but as others have said, there is free laundry down the hall (rarely being used so easy to access), so it is a minor inconvenience.  I'm sure the TL is a fabulous resort, and the two places, GRC and TL, have much in common.  For many folks, TL may work better for their needs and wants than GRC.


----------



## Rodenwjr (Jun 27, 2018)

Thank you Robert and fleming.  I appreciate your feedback 

Bill

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

